# Aufrüsten oder Neu Kaufen?



## Loce (13. März 2013)

*Aufrüsten oder Neu Kaufen?*

Hallo liebe Leuts!

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal nen TOLLEN Rechner zusammen gekauft, nur ist der Heute echt nicht mehr aktuell.
Ich hab zwischenzeitlich mal minimal aufgerüstet, aber nun steh ich vor der Frage ob aufrüsten noch was bringt, oder ich lieber einen neuen zusammenstellen soll, bei one.de oder so...

Einen Plan hatte ich mal von aktueller Hardware, aber das war vor 6 Jahren :-/.....also wäre super wenn ihr mir helft.

Hier meine Hardware (Ist einfach aus EVEREST rauskopiert). 


  Computer:  
   Betriebssystem   Windows 7 Ultimate Media Center Edition  
   OS Service Pack   -  
   DirectX   4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)  
   Computername   PC  
   Benutzername   Loce  

  Motherboard:  
   CPU Typ   Unknown, 2666 MHz  
   Motherboard Name   Unbekannt  
   Motherboard Chipsatz   Unbekannt  
   Arbeitsspeicher   3328 MB  
   BIOS Typ   Unbekannt  
   Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)   Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)  
   Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)   Druckeranschluss (LPT1)  

  Anzeige:  
   Grafikkarte   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series  
   Grafikkarte   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series  
   Grafikkarte   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series  
   Monitor   PnP-Monitor (Standard) [NoDB] (1615313)  

  Multimedia:  
   Soundkarte   Lautsprecher (Creative SB Audig  
   Soundkarte   SPDIF-Out (Creative SB Audigy 4  

  Datenträger:  
   IDE Controller   Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Familie) Serieller ATA-Speichercontroller - 27DF  
   IDE Controller   Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Familie) Serieller ATA-Speichercontroller - 27C0  
   IDE Controller   Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller  
   Festplatte   SAMSUNG SP2504C ATA Device (250 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)  
   Festplatte   SAMSUNG SP2504C ATA Device (250 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)  
   Festplatte   OTi SM CARD Reader USB Device  
   Festplatte   OTi CF CARD Reader USB Device  
   Festplatte   OTi SD CARD Reader USB Device  
   Festplatte   OTi MS CARD Reader USB Device  
   Festplatte   HP USB Device  
   Optisches Laufwerk   _NEC DVD_RW ND-3550A ATA Device  
   Optisches Laufwerk   DTSoftBusCd00  
   Optisches Laufwerk   LITE-ON DVD SHD-16P1S ATA Device  
   S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status   Unbekannt  

  Partitionen:  
   C: (NTFS)   238464 MB (59924 MB frei)  
   D: (NTFS)   238464 MB (222199 MB frei)  
   Speicherkapazität   465.8 GB (275.5 GB frei)  

  Netzwerk:  
   Netzwerkkarte   Fast-Ethernet-Netzwerkkarte für Realtek RTL8139/810x-Familie  
   Netzwerkkarte   Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL-Netzwerkverbindung  
   Netzwerkkarte   Sitecom Wireless High-Gain USB Adapter 300N X2 WL-356 (192.168.2.102) 

CPU-Eigenschaften:  
   CPU Typ   Unbekannt  
   CPUID CPU Name   Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6700 @ 2.66GHz  
   CPUID Revision   000006F6h  

  CPU Geschwindigkeit:  
   CPU Takt   2668.28 MHz (Original: 2667 MHz)  

  CPU Cache:  
   L1 Code Cache   32 KB  
   L1 Datencache   32 KB  
   L2 Cache   4 MB (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed)  

  BIOS Eigenschaften:  
   Datum System BIOS   Unbekannt  
   Datum Video BIOS   Unbekannt  


Spielen kann ich nicht mehr viel momentan denk ich. WOW hatte ich mal an, läuft und CS auch noch....aber an neue Sachen trau ich mich net ran 


Vielen dank für eure Ratschläge!!!


----------



## TrinityBlade (13. März 2013)

Wenn du die Leistung deines Systems deutlich steigern willst, brauchst du auf jeden Fall eine neue CPU. Da Sockel 775 seit Jahren tot ist, brauchst du weiterhin ein neues Board und neuen RAM. Die Grafikkarte ist für niedrige Auflösungen und Detailstufen bei aktuellen Spielen noch tauglich, sollte im Optimalfall aber auch ersetzt werden.

Behalten kannst du die Festplatten (wenn dir der Speicherplatz noch ausreicht), die beiden DVD-Laufwerke, sowie eventuell Gehäuse und Netzteil (über die beiden Komponenten haben wir ja im Moment keine Informationen).

Wenn du den alten Rechner komplett verkaufen willst, kannst du natürlich auch alles neu kaufen. In jedem Fall wäre es aber empfehlenswert, die Teile einzeln zu kaufen und selbst zusammenzubauen. Wenn du dich vor 6 Jahren mit Hardware ausgekannt hast, sollte dir das eigentlich keine größeren Probleme bereiten. Im grundlegenden Aufbau eines PCs hat sich ja kaum etwas geändert.


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2013)

Also, die Frage wäre da vor allem, was für eine CPU es genau ist. Und was für ein Mainboard. Lies das alles lieber mal mit dem Tool CPU-Z aus.

*edit* ach so, weiter unten steht ja doch noch der CPU-Typ. Also, in dem Fall musst du wohl alles aufrüsten. Gehäuse und Netzteil könnte man behalten, beim Netzteil musst du mal selber nachsehen, was für eines es genau ist.

Der Rest muss wohl oder übel neu, wobei man die Grafikkarte vielleicht noch für den Anfahg behalten könnte - was für eine 5700er ist es denn genau? 5750 oder 5770?


Aber nur CPU neu suchen geht bzw. lohnt sich nicht. Die Laufwerke müssen auch neu her, da moderne Boards kein IDE mehr haben UND weil zusammen 500GB auf zwei Platten verteilt auch nciht so dolle sind, zudem haben Platten nach 6 Jahren eine immer höhere Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## Loce (13. März 2013)

Naja gut, hab mir schon gedacht das da nicht viel mit Aufrüsten auszurichten ist.


Als ich sagte ich kannte mich vor 6 Jahren mit Hardware etwas aus, meinte ich dass ich wusste was Aktuell ist, was gut ist und was nicht usw....aber eunbauen oder selber zusammen bauen konnte ich noch nie 


Was haltet Ihr von diesem PC hier? Gutes Angebot? Meinen damaligen PC hatte ich auch da her.

One GameStar PC AMD FX-6100, 6x 3.3 Ghz, 8192MB DDR3, 1000GB, 60 GB

oder diesen?

One Computer Core i7-3770, 4x3.4Ghz, 8192MB DDR3, 1000GB, 22x DVD

oder nen gaaanz anderen?


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2013)

Die sind zwar ganz gut, aber an sich zu teuer. Bei dem mit AMD-CPU ist die Grafikkarte stärker als bei dem Intel-PC; beim Intel PC wiederum ist die CPU besser.


Aber insgesamt kann man da eine sinnvollere Kombination selber zusammenstellen: eine CPU besser als beim AMD-PC und fast so gut wie die beim Intel-PC, nur deutlich günstiger, wäre ein i5-3470 oder 3570. Und als Grafikkarte kann man da eine AMD 7950 nehmen, die ist besser als beide Karten. Somit hast Du insgesamt nen schnelleren PC als bei one.de

Siehe mein Bild im Anhang, das wäre ein PC, den Du so bei einem Shop wie zB hardwareversand.de zusammenbauen lassen kannst, das kostet dort 20€. Den PC hab ich vor ein paar Wochen schon zusammengestellt, damals wären das 850€ gewesen, das müsste inzwischen ein wenig billiger sein. So ein PC wäre Top für den Preis - DU kannst beim RAM dort 8GB statt 16GB nehmen, ich hatte den damals für jemanden zusammengestellt, der für bestimmte Anwendungen viel RAM braucht. Für Spiele ist das aber unnötig, spart also allein ca 30-40€.

Und man könnte auch eine etwas günstigere CPU nehmen, Netzteil gibt es auch welche um die 50-60€, die gut genug sind.


----------



## Loce (14. März 2013)

Und wie lange ca. könnte ich mit dem von dir genannten System ungefähr ohne Probleme spiele spielen die aktuell sind? 2 Jahre kommt das hin?


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2013)

Loce schrieb:


> Und wie lange ca. könnte ich mit dem von dir genannten System ungefähr ohne Probleme spiele spielen die aktuell sind? 2 Jahre kommt das hin?



2 Jahre bestimmt, das dann sogar in 2 Jahren noch auf mittleren Details und nicht "hart an der Grenze auf niedrig" - aber 100% kann man so was nie sagen. Es ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass in schon einem Jahr so ein Pc nicht mehr reicht, der für heute für alles locker auf hohen Details ausreicht. Und für ca 800-900€ geht es auch nicht besser. Man könnte eine etwas stärkere Grafikkarte einbauen, aber die würde auch nicht viel mehr bringen und auch nicht direkt den PC zB ein ganzes Jahr länger "halten" lassen. Vermutlich wird in 2-3 Jahren dann die Grafikkarte was knapp, und dann ist es kein Problem, ne neue zu kaufen und einzubauen.


----------

